# Picked up a used 15" Grizzly Planer today



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it looks like my search for a 15" planer has ended. I was in the market for a new one but came across what I considered to be a good deal on a used one. I had posted a Wanted post on CL a while back explaining what I was looking for. Some guy emailed me and said he had a 15" Grizzly he'd sell to me for 300 bucks. I went and checked it out this morning and it was in like new condition. It still even had that thick rust proofing stuff on it. He explained the plainer didn't get used much because it was to heavy and big for his needs (he uses a Dewalt 735 planer now). I had him plug it in and it ran great (220v 1-ph motor). He even included the mobile base and an extra set of new knives. The model number is G1021.

Here's a link to what it looks like:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G1021


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's an awesome deal!*

Great deal! How many HP 3? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

The spec sheet online said 2hp.  From the massive size of the motor and the fins on it I'm thinking it's "true" 2hp. I know some companies label a motor as 2hp but it's really only 1.5. I'll take a look at the tag on the motor tomorrow to make sure. The newer 15" grizzly models come with a 3hp. Either way I think it will suit my needs just fine.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

NickSaw76 said:


> The spec sheet online said 2hp. From the massive size of the motor and the fins on it I'm thinking it's "true" 2hp. I know some companies label a motor as 2hp but it's really only 1.5. I'll take a look at the tag on the motor tomorrow to make sure. The newer 15" grizzly models come with a 3hp. Either way I think it will suit my needs just fine.


Actually, induction motors, as a result of NEMA, are rated very accurately. The key to the varied size and weights for a given factional size are the efficiency, duty cycle etc of the motor. Point being a 2hp induction motor is a 2 hp induction motor, size and weight variances will be due to other factors.


----------



## toolferone (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice gloat! Sweet deal!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Isn't it cool when a plan comes together?


CL add...."6/4 Walnut wanted....must be highly figured,air dryed....will pay 2.00$ a foot",haha


Best of luck,am sure you'll use the planer to very good effect.BW


----------



## NickSaw76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Took a couple quick pictures with my cell-phone. The motor tag does in fact say it's a 2hp motor.


----------

